
The richer the 1% get, the more miserable you get - cryoshon
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/richer-1-more-miserable-141809912.html
======
cryoshon
Relevantly, the data presented in this article indicate that the USA is more
unequal than South Africa.

------
andrewclunn
Now what if there weren't outrage profiteers telling me that I'm supposed to
be angry at people who have more than me all the time? Oh damn it, I'm not
angry with the 1%, I'm angry at the people who are annoying in their jealousy
of the 1%, and the richer the 1% gets, the more insufferable their outrage
gets, which makes me less happy...

